# Sesamoid Fracture



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

There are some interesting articles on internet about this type of injury. From what I've read the sesamoid fracture can be curable or not. It depends on the gravity of the injury, if the other structures are injured then the gravity of the injury will increase and will be harder to cure or even impossible. 

Here is a very interesting article that will help you understand the subject. Sesamoid injury can mean disaster - Thoroughbred Times

I can show you what happens when a horse is left untreated. She is a mare from the rescue where I'm volunteering. I know that she is on the thin side but this is not my point here. The problem is especially on her right front leg. She is lame and in pain from time to time. She is a pasture ornament. So this type of injuries can be serious enough.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

When I was a teen a friend and I foolishly raced our horses down a dirt road, taking off at a standstill. My appy mare came up lame and we discovered she fractured her sesamoid bone. It took almost a year of stall rest and hand walking with daily wrappings and applying some kind of stuff to her leg that, if you got it on your skin you'd taste garlic. Fortunately, she was back to a hundred percent sound and we were back to the barrels soon after.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

The garlic stuff is DMSO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

DamnedEvans, wow, those are some bad ankles. The pictures of this little filly look nothing like that. So, I'm thinking hers was taken care of right. Also, thanks for that link. I had been doing some research about it, but couldn't come across anything worth reading. 

3neighs, thanks for that information. It sounds like, its similar to a broken ankle in humans. Just have to get enough rest, and things could be fine.


----------

